# Objekt löschen



## ludden (17. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit in Java ein Objekt zu löschen, wie in Delphi object.free().

wenn man das objekt auf null referenzieren lässt, dann ist der name ja noch nach wie vor belegt .. ich will sowas in der art:

A k = new B();
k=null;
B k = new B();


----------



## Chumax (17. Feb 2010)

nö

und wozu?

Der GC räumt auf wenn du alle referenzen auf ein object löscht.


----------



## vagaone (17. Feb 2010)

Hi,

also ich würde jetzt einfach mal 


```
object = null;
```

vorschlagen.


----------



## ludden (17. Feb 2010)

ja hab noch was vergessen  .. will den namen weiter benutzen ..


----------



## Michael... (17. Feb 2010)

ludden hat gesagt.:


> ja hab noch was vergessen  .. will den namen weiter benutzen ..


Da stellt sich die Frage: Warum bzw. was hast Du vor?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Feb 2010)

ludden hat gesagt.:


> ja hab noch was vergessen  .. will den namen weiter benutzen ..



warum? Halte ich für unnötig und sogar "gefährlich". Ein Name sollte einmal vorkommen und mit einem Typ verknüpft sein. Willst du schnell mal etwas ändern, achtest aber nicht mehr darauf welcher Typ das Objekt war/welche Aufgabe es hat.....tja, da kannst du dir ganz schnell Fehler ins Programm einbauen. 

Ich glaube nicht dass es eine solche Möglichkeit gibt und meiner Meinung nach braucht man diese auch nicht.


----------



## musiKk (17. Feb 2010)

Die Möglichkeit gibt es auch nicht. Java ist statisch typisiert, da können Variablen die Typen nicht wechseln.


----------

